# B20 Biodiesel



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

mkohan said:


> Anyone running Biodiesel? What are you finding to be the pros & cons. currently getting 41.8 MPG with regular diesel. Car has 6,000 mile. would switching now give me clogged fuel filter issues? Is B20 the best blend? Thanks


I wouldn't think about it, unless if u don't care ... 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Not sure how the my Cruze ran or what mileage it got but the previous owner ran it on B100. The only thing they told me was that it ran just fine no issues. He didn't go into detail as when I called him he was busy at work. I mainly called to find out why he traded it in, to see if there were any issues. He told me that there were non, just that the car didn't get used like he thought it would with his company and couldn't see it just sitting around. He is the owner of Piedmont Biofuels.

About | Piedmont Biofuels


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Thought the cruze was only good for B20?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> Thought the cruze was only good for B20?


Correct.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I do not recall anybody on the forum ever regularly running B20. For mine, I always keep it under B5. I may have once or twice inadvertently filled up with something like B11, but that was like one or two tanks out of 147K miles.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't have any firsthand experience but from information I've gathered it would be wise to steer clear of higher than B5 in modern common rail diesels if possible. I'm sure occasionally running higher isn't a big deal but the people who developed problems seemed to run it for 100k or something


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

I've run several tanks of b20 with no issues out of it ran a little quieter and lost like a mile or 2 but after I just cut b20 with regular diesel and best I've pulled out was like 58 on a trip


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

silvertank said:


> I've run several tanks of b20 with no issues out of it ran a little quieter and lost like a mile or 2 but after I just cut b20 with regular diesel and best I've pulled out was like 58 on a trip



In IL, most stations have B11 diesel, so we're sorta forced to use greater than B5 here.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

diesel said:


> I do not recall anybody on the forum ever regularly running B20. For mine, I always keep it under B5. I may have once or twice inadvertently filled up with something like B11, but that was like one or two tanks out of 147K miles.


I live in northern IL and all the pumps I've seem are labeled B12- B20. Pot luck what you get, however more then likely it's closer to B20. Where do you find < B5 diesel??


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i have always steered clear of the stuff, i just found out pilot truck stations here in florida are b5. i asked the manager to make sure and she was like WTF i had no idea it is b5


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

In IL I've seen BIG name stations put a label on their diesel pumps that they are NOT the supplier an not responsible for the diesel fuel. Here it's the WILD WEST when it comes to diesel fuel! Monitored as well as our governors where the previous two have been sent to jail!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> I live in northern IL and all the pumps I've seem are labeled B12- B20. Pot luck what you get, however more then likely it's closer to B20. Where do you find < B5 diesel??


OH, PA, WV mainly. My understanding is that if the pump isn't labeled with anything other than "ULSD 15 PPM Sulfur" then it's B5 or less.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Biodiesel all depends on the state. Some states force it's use. In PA it's required to be at least 5%. Here in NJ biodiesel is nowhere to be found.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> Biodiesel all depends on the state. Some states force it's use. In PA it's required to be at least 5%. Here in NJ biodiesel is nowhere to be found.


That is incorrect. PA is mandated to be 2% biodiesel currently. Biodiesel content has to be labeled on the pump if it's 5% or higher. I like it because 2% gives you the optimal benefits of lubricity that biodiesel adds to the fuel without the drawbacks higher levels can bring to other engine components.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Didn't know PA required Bio. Inter search shows Randel signed the law in 2009. Bio % will increase as availability increases. No need for me to drive to Ohio.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

The issue with commercial biodiesel is it is a VERY effective solvent, and will slowly dissolve any rubber or synthetic rubber except Viton (turn it to mush). Which is pretty pricey. Its usually got a very high centane but its cloud points can easily be significantly higher temps than #2 diesel. 

And yeah it will do that in significantly less than 100,000 miles....it will do it in a matter of months.

The home made stuff? Its frequently caustic and has unreacted methanol in it...how much depends on the skill of the person making it...but its always significantly higher than the commercial stuff. That's over and above its ability as a solvent.

Run a single tank of B100 or ever B50 through your car (if it can handle it being the key operating word) and there won't be any crud in your fuel system. Even B20 will clean the system out...it will just take a bit longer.

Never made it myself...but I came close to doing it. Then I found out my exclusive source used partially Hydrogenated Veggie oil (looked like heavy cream at room temp), Not desirable stuff to use for biodiesel used outside of the summer months. Had several close friends that made it for years.

But then...that was before I bought my Cruze. I have two Mercedes with OM617 Turbo diesels in them that loves biodiesel. My Truck...also a diesel...is another that's known to not be happy with that stuff. SO even some of the older IDI diesels can't stomach much of it. Not just Common rail.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There was a member on the board who used to talk about making his own biodiesel but he never discussed his method or quantities produced.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> There was a member on the board who used to talk about making his own biodiesel but he never discussed his method or quantities produced.


 There is a lot of ways to do it....but they all take a degree of skill. 

Try getting rid of 100 gallons you screwed up.... The restaurants you swiped it from are going to be even less happy if they catch you dumping it INTO their tank.

I've seen it done...never got as far as trying it myself. You end up with Glycerin and soap that needs disposed of....you'll NEED a VERY well ventilated work area (methanol vapors are enough to kill you or at least seriously screw you up I.E. blind you or destroy your kidneys and liver). 

Plus I have what is legally a Chesapeake Bay watershed waterway through my yard....near where I would be doing it. EPA would be REAL happy about that I suppose.


----------

